# Bowtech Old Glory Specs.?



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

This is the best thread you will find about the 05 bows ! read it couple times with a little tinkering you will make that bow the best feeling bow to date .
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=218697

ata 37 1/4 B/h 7 1/2


----------

